# Stonehill College Communications Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Communications Officer*
Stonehill College 
in Easton, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Adjunct/Part-Time
*Posted:* 10/13/2021
*Posting Number:* 2012000917P
*Preferred Start Date:* 11/01/2021
*About Stonehill*
Founded by the Congregation of Holy Cross in 1948, Stonehill is a private Catholic college located just 22 miles from downtown Boston on a beautiful 384-acre campus in Easton, Massachusetts. With a student to faculty ratio of 13:1, the College engages its 2,500+ students in 80+ rigorous academic programs in the liberal arts, sciences, and pre-professional fields.

Faithful to the Holy Cross tradition in education, Stonehill College is committed to developing the moral, spiritual, intellectual, physical, and social competencies of its students and seeks to build and sustain a campus community that embraces diversity and inclusion in its teaching, learning, living, and working. Stonehill values a diversity of persons, opinions, and cultural and religious perspectives. In fulfillment of its motto, Lux et Spes ("Light and Hope"), the College cultivates in its students the competence to think, act, and lead with courage towards creating a more just and compassionate world.
*Position Summary*
Operates a computer-aided dispatch system, receive emergency 911 and non-emergency calls for assistance, and assist visitors to the Campus Police Station
*Essential Duties and Responsibilities*
Operate the College Switchboard and transfer calls to proper departments. 

Process requests for information regarding vehicle registration, driving records and warrants.

Operate a variety of communications equipment, including radio consoles, telephones, and computer systems.

Utilize the Criminal Justice Information System (CJIS) terminal to run license plates and outstanding warrants.

Perform timely dispatch by way of the College two-way radio system of law enforcement on campus.

Report to Easton Police, fire, EMS, emergency personnel all emergencies within the college or as otherwise directed by Campus Police.

Monitor alarm systems (intrusion, card access, carbon monoxide, fire and duress) throughout the College. Dispatch appropriate units as needed.

Record incident information as needed by campus police via the Automated Records Management System (ARMS).

Assist faculty, staff, students, and visitors who come to Campus Police for routine business and emergencies.

Monitor telephone system for trouble alarms and report to vendor and Director of
Telecommunications when necessary.

Maintain records with Conference & Events held on campus.

Contact Facilities Management administrators when necessary regarding emergency repairs, snow removal, etc.

Contact College Administration when necessary regarding student issues.

Assist in processing Stonehill College ID cards.
*Education and/or Experience*
Must have excellent communication and customer service skills to deal effectively with a wide variety of College personnel and/or outside individuals/organizations. Must be a high school graduate or GED.
*Knowledge, Skills, and Abilities*
Good computer skills required. Ability to work and maintain a positive relationship with the Campus Police Department and other personnel. Higher than average multi-tasking skills needed.
*Licenses/Certifications*
DCJIS qualification every 2 years


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Nice little school, great support from the town PD, but they'll only entertain you if you've got strings and dimes.


----------

